# Knicks vs. Kings



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

A big road win vs. one of the elite teams would go a long way in righting the ship. Well its safe to say we need Tim Thomas and Nazr to step up their games this evening.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

beat the kings in arco? I HIGHLY doubt it,but as long as the ball is round anything can happen. I hope Tim stops sucking.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Knicks hanging through the 3rd. Thomas looking good.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

well Thomas and Nazr certainly are stepping up as I asked for them to do in the 1st post. 78-78 after 3. Sweetney with some very nice minutes. Penny Hardaway needs to find his shooting touch.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I hope no Knick ever wears a headband.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Kings now pulling away. Marbury hasnt been shooting well last 3 games. I think we might have pulled this one out with Allan Houston. With Marbury not shooting well, people like Shandon anderson and Penny just seem uncapable of picking up the shooting slack. Tim Thomas' great game has kept us in it, with Houston maybe we win but we are gonna lose cuz Shandon and Penny are just out there throwing bricks.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> I hope no Knick ever wear a headband.


too late. Dermarr does/did.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

grab a rebound jeezus.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

deer in the headlight look. Knicks just froze up there.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Divac playing like a master of the art. It's like the more athleticism he loses the better he gets.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> 
> too late. Dermarr does/did.


Crap, you're right. Zeke better trade him...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Divac is so crafty, he is such a pain to play against...

dissapointng loss considering we were tied going into the 4th. Encouraging games by Tim Thomas, Nazr, and Sweetney.

Steph and Penny need to find their strokes


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

God Shandon Anderson, Penny Hardaway and Dikembe Mutombo are just so darn frustrating to watch. Those guys just don't have it. 

How many more years does Mutombo have? He is finished. :dead:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Next season is Mutombo's last.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

The perplexing/worrisome aspect is how the Knicks seemed to stop competing once the Kings tied the score going into the 4th Q. It was like they were waiting for the Kings to turn it on and once it happened, the rest was fatalism. I don't know if Houston would have made a difference. It was more an attitude problem than a skills problem. The Knicks just stopped playing.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Well TT and Mohammed looked good. If Steph has half of a game we could have pulled this one out.

Penny and Shandon need to get it together!! They have been playing horribly!!


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree about penny and anderson, they shouod have let Demarr get some pt.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I don't know if Houston would have made a difference. It was more an attitude problem than a skills problem. The Knicks just stopped playing.


Don't worry, the Knicks will stand a chance next time when Brad Miller and Chris Webber are healthy.


----------

